# New Warbird



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The 2019 version looks promising.

https://salsacycles.com/culture/warbird_v4_the_evolution_continues

https://bikerumor.com/2018/06/02/sa...shows-their-next-gen-carbon-gravel-race-bike/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Pricing and paint schemes are out:

https://salsacycles.com/bikes/warbird/2019_warbird_carbon_105_700


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice but the 105 model is $1400 more than the Giant Revolt 2 with similar specs. Main difference is the Giant hybrid hydros but they're not a deal breaker for me. Can't wait to test ride one .


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

robc in wi said:


> Nice but the 105 model is $1400 more than the Giant Revolt 2 with similar specs. Main difference is the Giant hybrid hydros but they're not a deal breaker for me. Can't wait to test ride one .


Yeah, the Giant definitely looks like the better value. Plus adding some Shimano hydro shifters should only set you back a few hundred dollars if you want to go that route. 

Look and Wilier also released new gravel bikes recently. 

https://bikerumor.com/2018/07/13/eb...o-795-blade-disc-light-785-huez-disc-e-bikes/

https://theradavist.com/2018/09/wiliers-new-jena-all-road/


----------

